# im terrible!!



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

so yesturday as i was going to see a friend at work ( pj's express) i just thought id look at the bettas for... fun..lol
anyway, while there i came accross a beautiful double tail or "scissor tail"(sp?) male and well, i had to have him!
so i bought him and took him home.
the next day i realized i needed more filters and bettacleaner
so i went to big al's...shouldent have done that.
so ofcourse i walk to the bettas and didnt see anything i liked until i moved a few of the glass cups and saw a beautiful red viel tail.
i didnt think twice and he was mine.
then i was looking in a tank with some other fish
and there wer four smalllllll female bettas. (im guessing plakats) there so tiny! so ofcourse i couldent resist the urge to have 2 bettas in 1 tank. so i bought the little pink and white girl, and the dark and red girl =D


so within in the past 3 days i have come home with 4 new bettas..my mom was not so happy AT all. 
anyway picture time !!

so the lil DT(double tail) boy from pj's i named Moose just cuz hes cute like that
the Red VT from big al's i named eclipse
and the two sisters from big al's i named Ying and Yang cuz one of them is white, and the other dark =D

Moose.


















Eclipse.

























Ying









Yang









both of them









not the best pics of the girls but itll do


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

haha i would have done the saaaame thing. you have some pretty new fish


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

You're new fish are really pretty. I'm sure your mother was like "No more fish buying sprees" haha! Good luck with all your new little ones!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish!!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

beautiful fish  the betta addiction NEVER ends... I'm about to run some errands and always seem to stop by the local petco to see what they have...


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

well they are beautiful and seem very worth the trouble....i do the same thing all the time...i have 8...and it really is an addiction


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

oh and you last female looks just like my little girl


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

All very pretty, especially the first on hes GORGEOUS. Im waiting for my petco to get in some new shipments. I dont know where they have been getting their bettas lately but they just have like 3 racks of red veiltail/crowntails. I want something else.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea my petsmart only has like 8 fish totally and only one crown tail and i want a cown tail!!!! so im waiting too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your DT looks like my black delta marble who is in the spawning tank !!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww very pretty fish. They're all adorable. Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty! I love the colors!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

omg aww lol look at their tiny little tailssss


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

All of them are very pretty, but I think Moose might be my favorite, next to Ying.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

haha thank you all !
i love my new babies<3


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't get over how STUNNING Moose is. it's a little ridiculous. They are are beautiful, but I'm a BIG fan of the 'see-thru' thing he's got going on.

I would have done the same thing! :]


----------



## BettaLover898998 (Jul 10, 2015)

Careful, they might get gas bubble disease or popeye


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please check dates. This thread is 6+ years old.


----------

